# Precipitação na ilha das Flores



## meteo (8 Set 2014 às 21:27)

Boa noite!

Tenho uma pequena duvida relativamente aos regimes de precipitação no grupo Ocidental dos Açores, mais propriamente na ilha das Flores. 

A minha duvida é se os regimes de precipitação variam de forma relevante do Inverno para o Verão/Outono.
Tenho a ideia que no Inverno a ilha sofre principalmente de passagem de frentes, com chuva em toda a ilha(chove mais em zonas altas ) e no Verão/Outono para além de precipitação frontal, temos também precipitação convectiva com precipitação mais localizada e por isso mais dificil de prevêr. Estarei correcto ou os regimes de precipitação não variam assim tanto entre estações? 


Obrigado!


----------



## Azor (8 Set 2014 às 23:26)

meteo disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Tenho uma pequena duvida relativamente aos regimes de precipitação no grupo Ocidental dos Açores, mais propriamente na ilha das Flores.
> 
> ...




Olá meteo!

No caso propriamente das Flores (bem como no resto do arquipélago dos Açores) a precipitação é mais abundante nos meses de Novembro, Dezembro e Janeiro registando se em média durante estes meses, 500 mm. Os valores mais altos, são obviamente registados nas zonas mais altas das ilhas. 
Durante os meses de Junho a Agosto, são registados os valores médios mais baixos de precipitação,. 
O numero de dias com precipitação superior ou igual a 0,1 mm, é elevado, e em todas as ilhas , são registados mais de 120 dias/ano, sendo o numero mais alto na ilha das Flores (240 dias/ano).
Em relação à distribuição da precipitação média anual, é mais elevada na ilha das Flores (1.665, 6 mm).
Contudo, este valor não a faz como sendo o local mais chuvoso dos Açores. Os maiores valores anuais de concentração de precipitação estão confinados à montanha da ilha do Pico com valores superiores a 6000 mm, e às maiores serras da ilha de S. Miguel, com valores que rondam os 5000 mm respectivamente.


----------



## meteo (9 Set 2014 às 16:48)

Muito obrigado pela resposta. Gráficos muito interessantes  a minha questao principal é se os regimes de precipitação variam consoante o trimestre. Ou seja se no inverno a precipitação sendo principalmente frontal (penso que é) se no inverno e outono podemos dizer que é principalmente convectiva? Obrigado mais uma vez


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2014 às 18:36)

meteo disse:


> Muito obrigado pela resposta. Gráficos muito interessantes  a minha questao principal é se os regimes de precipitação variam consoante o trimestre. Ou seja se no inverno a precipitação sendo principalmente frontal (penso que é) se no inverno e outono podemos dizer que é principalmente convectiva? Obrigado mais uma vez



Isso varia muito, mas penso que sim, no Inverno a precipitação é em grande parte de origem frontal ou ciclogénica, mas também pode ser convectiva. 
Durante o verão, apesar de haver maior frequencia anticiclónica, também não é de descartar precipitação igualmente de origem frontal ou convectiva...mas julgo ser essencialmente (inverno e verão) de origem frontal durante grande parte do ano.
Não sei se respondi bem ao que pretendias


----------



## meteo (9 Set 2014 às 18:43)

Obrigado pela resposta Era isso mesmo


----------



## Azor (9 Set 2014 às 18:58)




----------



## CptRena (10 Set 2014 às 17:23)

Cuidado com a utilização dos termos. Uma frente, que cause precipitação "frontal", essa precipitação pode muito bem ter características e ser convectiva.
O termo que se deve usar é precipitação estratiforme que normalmente cai de nuvens do tipo nimbostratus, ao contrário da convectiva que está associada às nuvens cumulonimbus.


----------

